# Do LGDs Need Baths?



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

We have had our anatolian shepherds for about a year and a half now and we have never given them a bath. We never really saw a need to, but I have started to notice that my hands smell after I pet them. It certainly doesn't bother me if it is unnecessary, but should they be bathed every once in a while for the health of their skin and hair?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Most dogs benefit from the occasional bath!

Go for it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is OK, weather permitting of course.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Fair warning..i gave mine (2) a bath...they threw themselves in the wayer trough..rolled in the horse manure & dirt
Then took off running to roll in the goat feces pile. Sooooo. I dont bother anymore...they ended up worse.(doh)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Fair warning..i gave mine (2) a bath...they threw themselves in the wayer trough..rolled in the horse manure & dirt
> Then took off running to roll in the goat feces pile. Sooooo. I dont bother anymore...they ended up worse.(doh)


Oh my that is funny in a horrible way. :lolgoat:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

If they have never had a bath before it can turn out really funny and really messy. Remember your goats are used to their smell.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Fair warning..i gave mine (2) a bath...they threw themselves in the wayer trough..rolled in the horse manure & dirt
> Then took off running to roll in the goat feces pile. Sooooo. I dont bother anymore...they ended up worse.(doh)


True for mine.

But she rolls in dirt.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Fair warning..i gave mine (2) a bath...they threw themselves in the wayer trough..rolled in the horse manure & dirt
> Then took off running to roll in the goat feces pile. Sooooo. I dont bother anymore...they ended up worse.(doh)


Hhahahaaha my athena (lab whippet mix) LOVED rollin in stinky things! LOVED IT. I would bathe her then she would go right back to it. She was inside and outside so i always won in the end but gah! Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree with everyone.

Mine does the same, but will not go into the trough, kiddy pool, doesn't even like baths, he is weird. 
He will go get dirty after, just being rinsed off or bathed. 

Sometimes it is good getting off all the built up of dirt and grime, despite.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well I think then what I'll do is if it gets to the point where it's obvious they need a bath, then I'll do it, but until they reach that point I don't think I'll force them to do something they don't like just so my hands don't smell after I pet them. Their coats and skin look nice so I see no reason to do it now.

We did once give our female a slight bath after she rolled in something abominable and she didn't seem to mind it terribly, but our male always gets very cautious around us using the hose so I think he would probably hate it.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

:ahh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Well I think then what I'll do is if it gets to the point where it's obvious they need a bath, then I'll do it, but until they reach that point I don't think I'll force them to do something they don't like just so my hands don't smell after I pet them. Their coats and skin look nice so I see no reason to do it now.
> 
> We did once give our female a slight bath after she rolled in something abominable and she didn't seem to mind it terribly, but our male always gets very cautious around us using the hose so I think he would probably hate it.


*************************************************************************
Yes...nothing quite like a dog rolling in something dead and maggot-y (gag) and then coming to you for love while dripping nasty....gack. We go straight to the hose hook-up...LOL. (mine live in the house with us)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

HMNS said:


> *************************************************************************
> Yes...nothing quite like a dog rolling in something dead and maggot-y (gag) and then coming to you for love while dripping nasty....gack. We go straight to the hose hook-up...LOL. (mine live in the house with us)


We had our female once come to us covered in streaks of suspicious smelly black gunk on Christmas Eve when we were all dressed up for our family party. Oi.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oi is right. Ours gave my dad a big kiss only for us to discover that he had eaten some totally disgusting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:dazed:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

My daughter has a swiss shepherd pup on the horse farm she works at. Now he dont gaurd goats but horses. He baptized her in horse manure and something unknown. She stank for 2 days. Even after numorous showers and shampoos.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

ohlala_O


----------

